# Trust Issues



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just got my goat surgically nuetered four days ago and one of the three doesnt want anyone touching or to even get to close to him, he was super freindly before. Has anyone else had this problem and if so how long did it take your goats to get back to there usual self?

Thanks


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

how was the surgery performed? Local anaestetic only or general? If local only they will have felt the pain and will be laid back for quite a while. Also, they are in pain right now. 

Think about giving them some pain killers for the next days. This will lower their stress level and make them more approachable.


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think it was general, he gave them the shot in the jugular vein. There eyes werent closed but they out. What kind of pain killers would you recommened?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

only the injection in the vein or some local around the testes, too?

I don't know what pain killers are available for goats in the US, I live in Germany and we have different laws about treating stock animals.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You can give him aspirin for pain or Banamine, if the vet will give it to you. About 3-4 aspirin is necessary for about a 60 pound goat as it doesn't get absorbed very efficiently.


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

I let my guys take it easy for a week or so.

The vet mentioned that some light exercise would help with blood flow and reduce swelling earlier than if I just let them sit forever, so I'd drag them out for short, slow walks just to keep them going.

I don't think it's trust issue- he's just hurting and wants left alone.


One week for mine just to get back to not wanting to lay down all day.

A good month and they have a very strong appetite and are eating more than I've ever seen them eat.


----------

